# Asthma Medication



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi there......

Just wanting to know how easy it is to get medication for Asthma in Dubai...... I use Ventolin, Flixotide and Serevent and sometimes a dose of Prednisone.

Do I need to come fully stocked or is it pretty easy to find a GP and get a prescription.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I get Ventolin quite easy without a prescription here, I don't know about the other stuff. They might have them but different brands. Best to come with some of those prescriptions and make sure you have the prescription notice from your GP in NZ just in case. Also there's a thread here about the type of drugs you can and cannot bring into the country, best to check that out too.


----------



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I get Ventolin quite easy without a prescription here, I don't know about the other stuff. They might have them but different brands. Best to come with some of those prescriptions and make sure you have the prescription notice from your GP in NZ just in case. Also there's a thread here about the type of drugs you can and cannot bring into the country, best to check that out too.


Great thanks Moe78, Ventolin was the biggest worry for me so thats great to know I can get without prescription.


----------

